# 1965 gto ID



## sdjim (Jan 23, 2012)

i am confused can you really tell if it is a gto in 1965 or not. is PHC the
only way or is there other way besides the badges. Because I am looking
for a 65 project car and wow prices are high and no way to tell.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

sdjim said:


> i am confused can you really tell if it is a gto in 1965 or not. is PHC the
> only way or is there other way besides the badges. Because I am looking
> for a 65 project car and wow prices are high and no way to tell.


The '64 & '65 GTO's shared the same VIN as the Tempest /Lemans. The "37" was either a Leamans or GTO. To make absolutely sure its a true GTO, the PHS is the only way to be sure. If the Vin begins 232 no way it would be a GTO the "33" designates Tempest. "35" is Tempest Custom.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

For 1965, the GTO was still an option package on the Lemans and not yet a separate model. Both GTO and Lemans would have VIN's that begin with 237, so, yeah, the only way to tell for sure would be to send the complete VIN to PHS and pay for them to send you the records. Now, if the VIN starts with something else like 235 (Tempest Custom) or 233 (Tempest) then you know for sure that it's NOT a real GTO. Another alternative would be if you could find the original build sheet in the car and check it. Sometimes they were hidden under the rear seat, sometimes on top of the gas tank, I've heard of other places too. If that part of the car has ever been worked on it could be gone, or may not have ever been there at all. Even if it's there the current owner may not agree to you taking the car apart to look for it 

Bear


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The 64's and 65's built in the *Pontiac* and *Kansas City *plants used the Five Group Accessory coding system which will be listed on the bottom of the data plate. The GTO option will be listed as a 5N with the ACC. codes.


----------



## sdjim (Jan 23, 2012)

*ACC codes*



05GTO said:


> The 64's and 65's built in the *Pontiac* and *Kansas City *plants used the Five Group Accessory coding system which will be listed on the bottom of the data plate. The GTO option will be listed as a 5N with the ACC. codes.


what if it was not a pontiac or Kansas plant?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

sdjim said:


> what if it was not a pontiac or Kansas plant?


Fremont and Baltimore have no way of ID'ing 64 and 65 Goats, you'll have to order the PHS documents.


----------

